# Type of jobs in Canada we can qualify for?



## confirmer (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Its been a dream of my fiancee and myself to move to Canada for a number of years, and we have no decided to buckle down and start sorting our debts out and saving so we can get the process moving within the next few years.

My fiancee is currently an assistant accountant who should be a qualified management accountant in about 2/3 years so she will be the main applicant. 

I am currently a firefighter, but have read that it is very hard to get into firefighting in Canada due to volunteers etc, so was seeking advice and recommendations as to what type of job I could get qualification in here that would transfer over to Canada.

Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

There's a list on the cic web site- if you're not on it forget it on a FSW app. Noc's to change in July and a new list will apply so watch that space if not eligible yet.


----------



## clb09 (May 26, 2011)

I can only speak to the city I'm currently in... and that is Calgary. 
In my company, we actually have a firefighter working for us. He's not doing fire fighting for us of course as we're a oil & gas company. However, he uses his expertise as a fire fighter and help us with our fire protection designs for our facilities. 

I think you'll most likely get a job as a consultant relating to security/fire protection. I hope that helps.


----------



## confirmer (Jul 12, 2009)

hi guys, thanks for the replies.
Gbu - I checked out that website thanks, in regards to FSW app then my partners accountancy is on that list so that will be alright, it was mainly as to what I could do. But after checking that site out i found a link to another and found quite a few fire related jobs thanks, that tie in to what you say clb09, there were quite a few fire protection/investigation jobs which I think would be suitable (main problem with firefighting is that I could only apply once I had landed) but my current station also do fire protection on buildings so will look at getting some more experience with them. Clb09 do you know roughly how much someone like that would be paid?

thanks again.


----------



## clb09 (May 26, 2011)

confirmer said:


> do you know roughly how much someone like that would be paid?


It depends on where in Canada you work in and what industry you work for. Speaking from my industry (oil and gas), depending on experience, it'll be in the range of 70 to 90k a year. Base salary that is... However, if you work as a consultant, you may potentially earn more because consulting firms tend to pay more than operator company.


----------



## confirmer (Jul 12, 2009)

hi, wow more than i was expecting.  sorry to bombard you wit questions, but do you know what qualifications you would need for such a job? Thanks


----------



## clb09 (May 26, 2011)

hmm..not too sure. Sorry can't help ya there. But I agree that you should get some experience with your station on doing fire protection if that's the path you wanna follow.


----------

